# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  HƯỚNG DẪN LẬP TRÌNH PHAY CNC 3D- TOOL Rough Project VÀ surface rough flowline

## chetaojig

HƯỚNG DẪN LẬP TRÌNH PHAY CNC 3D- TOOL Rough Project VÀ surface rough flowline
Drive : Chọn mặt gia công.
Check : Chọn mặt kiểm tra.
Curves : Chọn đường curves cần gia công để chiếu xuống mặt Drive.
Tool dia : Đường kính dao.   Rough Project .Gia công thô 4
Conner radius : Bán kính góc lượng của đầu dao.
Tool name : Tên dao.
Tool # : Số hiệu dao.
Head # : Số hiệu đầu dao.
Len. offset : Số hiệu bù trừ chiều dài dao.
Dia. offset : Số hiệu bù trừ bán kính dao.
Spindle direction : Chiều quay trục chính ( CW : quay cùng chiều kim đồng hồ , CCW : quay ngược chiều kim đồng hồ ).
Feed rate : Tốc độ tiến dao.
Spindle speed : Tốc độ trục chính.
Plunge rate : Tốc độ đâm dao theo phương Z.
Retract rate : Tốc độ lùi dao ( rút dao theo phương Z).
Raipd retract : Tốc độ lùi dao ( rút dao theo phương Z ) với tốc độ G0.
Coolant : Mở/tắt ( on/off ) nước tưới nguội.
Retract: Khoảng cách lùi dao theo phương Z
Feed plane: Khoảng cách tính từ mặt bắt đầu gia công ( Top of stock) theo chiều dương của phương Z. Từ khoảng cách này dao di chuyển với bước tiến cắt gọt xuống vị trí bắt đầu của chu trình gia công.
Stock to leave on drive : Để lại lượng dư cho nguyên công sau trên mặt chọn gia công
Stock to leave on check : Để lại lượng dư cho nguyên công sau trên mặt kiểm tra
Tool containment compensate to: Kiểu giới hạn đường chạy dao.
Total tolerance : Dung sai gia công.
Max stepdown : Chiều sâu cắt lớn nhất.
Allow multiple plunge along cut : Cho phép xuống dao ở nhiều vị trí dọc theo đường gia công.
Cut from one side : Xuống dao ở một bên.
Cut from both side : Xuống dao ở hai bên đối diện.
Allow negative Z motion along surface : Cho phép dao di chuyển -Z dọc theo mặt gia công.
Allow positive Z motion along surface : Cho phép dao di chuyển +Z dọc theo mặt gia công.
Retract between cuts : Rút dao giữa hai đường chạy dao.
Source operations: Chọn đường dao cần chiếu.
Project type: Phương pháp chiếu.
NCI: Chiếu đường dao gia công.
Curves: Chiếu đường Curve.
Point: Chiếu điểm.

----------

